# Pickles with a slightly different recipe.



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2020)

I made up 7 pints of dill pickles this morning. I tweaked the recipe a touch.
I'm betting these will be very good.






For the brine:
7 cups water
7 cups white vinegar
3/ 4 cup kosher salt. I'm out of pickling salt.
Bring to a low boil.
I took 10 cloves of the spicy garlic I made recently. And gave them a quick run through the processor. And divided it between the 7 jars.
Each jar also got:
1/8 tsp pickle crisp.
1/2 tsp dried dill
1/2 tsp dill seed
1/2 tsp mustard seed
1 tsp dried minced onion
Some fresh dill. Didn't measure.
Add pickles and add hot brine. And vacuum seal.
I'll post my thoughts in a few days.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 21, 2020)

Nice piece of work Steve, that ought to last you a couple of weeks, Like! I never run out of pickling salt and I've never pickled anything, use it for my sausage making. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Nice piece of work Steve, that ought to last you a couple of weeks, Like! I never run out of pickling salt and I've never pickled anything, use it for my sausage making. RAY


Thanks Ray! I thought I had another box in the pantry. Wrong! Pickling salt in sausage eh? Never heard of that before. Why do you use that over kosher or sea salt? Just curious.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 21, 2020)

Sounds good Steve! Be interested to see how ya like em 

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Sounds good Steve! Be interested to see how ya like em
> 
> Ryan


Thanks! I'll let you know.


----------



## xray (Aug 21, 2020)

Nice!! It will be interesting to see of the spicy garlic (pickled?) imparts any flavor on the final product.

Also wanted to let you know that you inspired me to make dilly beans next week. I want to water bath these so they’re shelf stable.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 21, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Thanks Ray! I thought I had another box in the pantry. Wrong! Pickling salt in sausage eh? Never heard of that before. Why do you use that over kosher or sea salt? Just curious.



Just what I started out with Steve, and I've never changed. I use kosher salt in rubs due to it being about the same consistency as CBP, I use sea salt in my pizza dough recipe. RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 21, 2020)

Looks good Steve.  Can't wait to se how they turn out.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 21, 2020)

Well Steve, that does it. I'm getting the attachment to start putting the jars under vacuum and making these. Been waiting too long and running out of excuses not to do it. I looked for the Ball dill pickle spice you noted in a previous post but have not found it online. Think I'm just gonna go with what you have here but maybe add a touch of cayenne.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2020)

xray said:


> Nice!! It will be interesting to see of the spicy garlic (pickled?) imparts any flavor on the final product.
> 
> Also wanted to let you know that you inspired me to make dilly beans next week. I want to water bath these so they’re shelf stable.


Thanks! One thing I've noticed with my recipe. The beans are good. But I think I'd go 50/50  on the water to vinegar ratio next time. I just like them a bit tarter.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks good Steve.  Can't wait to se how they turn out.  Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! And you're welcome Mike!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Well Steve, that does it. I'm getting the attachment to start putting the jars under vacuum and making these. Been waiting too long and running out of excuses not to do it. I looked for the Ball dill pickle spice you noted in a previous post but have not found it online. Think I'm just gonna go with what you have here but maybe add a touch of cayenne.
> 
> Robert


Lol! I figured you'r jump on the train sooner or later. And don't hurt yourself looking for the dill pickle spice from ball. It is not bad. But, it just has the store bought taste to it. I like the ones I'm making more.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 21, 2020)

Ya buddy. These will be good next to a couple smash burgers. Well done, sir!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Ya buddy. These will be good next to a couple smash burgers. Well done, sir!


Thank you!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 21, 2020)

The pickle king strikes again! Look great as usual Steve. Did you use pickling cukes for these or just regular?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 21, 2020)

Sounds good.  The ones I made last week all ready taste great.  Thanks for the insperation!


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 21, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> The pickle king strikes again!



Yes sir!! He's definitely giving a bunch of folks the pickle tickle!! Probably one of the most replicated threads I've seen. So many people enjoying these pickle threads and getting on board with them. Kudos Steve!! My vacuum sealing accessories have been ordered as of a little while ago and are en-route.

Can't wait!!
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 21, 2020)

Another nice job Steve!

LIKE!

John


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 21, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Yes sir!! He's definitely giving a bunch of folks the pickle tickle!! Probably one of the most replicated threads I've seen. So many people enjoying these pickle threads and getting on board with them. Kudos Steve!! My vacuum sealing accessories have been ordered as of a little while ago and are en-route.
> 
> Can't wait!!
> Robert



“the pickle tickle” - I love it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 21, 2020)

Have to say you're a good influence Steve! Well you and 

 SmokinAl
  Since I got the recipe from him, but you have helped me along my way with pickles and such. Just did 5 1/2 quarts of pickles tonight.  Added dehydrated red chili pepper to the pint of pickles to see if we like it. Also did a pint of beans a couple weeks ago but seemed lacking so added peppers to it also and revealed.







Thank you 
Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 21, 2020)

Love the color of the pickles Steve. Are these shelf stable?


----------



## Steve H (Aug 22, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> The pickle king strikes again! Look great as usual Steve. Did you use pickling cukes for these or just regular?


I used salad cukes. They are pretty much pickling cukes.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 22, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Sounds good.  The ones I made last week all ready taste great.  Thanks for the insperation!


You're welcome!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 22, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Another nice job Steve!
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> John


Thanks John!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 22, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Yes sir!! He's definitely giving a bunch of folks the pickle tickle!! Probably one of the most replicated threads I've seen. So many people enjoying these pickle threads and getting on board with them. Kudos Steve!! My vacuum sealing accessories have been ordered as of a little while ago and are en-route.
> 
> Can't wait!!
> Robert


Thanks Bud! Can't wait to see your results.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 22, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Have to say you're a good influence Steve! Well you and @SmokinAl  Since I got the recipe from him, but you have helped me along my way with pickles and such. Just did 5 1/2 quarts of pickles tonight.  Added dehydrated red chili pepper to the pint of pickles to see if we like it. Also did a pint of beans a couple weeks ago but seemed lacking so added peppers to it also and revealed.
> 
> View attachment 459565
> 
> ...


They look great Ryan!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 22, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Love the color of the pickles Steve. Are these shelf stable?


The color really is nice on this batch. No, they are not shelf stable though.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 27, 2020)

Wow, don't known how I missed this. They look good Steve. I was curious on how the Ball pickle spice was and I see you posted that it was just so so. Looked a couple times but they were always out. Got about a 1/2 doze cukes from the garden today. Will try something tomorrow.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 28, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Wow, don't known how I missed this. They look good Steve. I was curious on how the Ball pickle spice was and I see you posted that it was just so so. Looked a couple times but they were always out. Got about a 1/2 doze cukes from the garden today. Will try something tomorrow.



I opened the second jar a couple days ago. It was better. But still not as good as the others I make.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 28, 2020)

Made up a batch of dills today. Will see in a few days.








Question I am curious about. I just vacuumed sealed these so will be kept in the "beer" fridge. Could these be made "Shelf " stable later  just doing the 10 min boil like regular canning without reheating the brine first? If so, would you put the jars in and then bring water up to boil to prevent cracking?  Food safety issues involved ? Just wondering. . .


----------



## Steve H (Aug 28, 2020)

I would say no since they are vacuum sealed and cooled off. Heating them or adding reheated brine would probably ruin the pickles. Not worth the risk if you ask me.
The pickles look real good.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 28, 2020)

And I'm seriously looking into getting into canning. At least with veggies and such for now.


----------

